# Question about pPROM



## jehovahisgood

Hi everyone,

I have a quick question: I ve delivered my angel son On tuesday, July 12 2011 (the saddest day of my life), due to pPROM. I was wondering how many of you ladies who went through this (with either negative or positive outcome), were bleeding early in pregnancy.

I suddently remember that I was bleeding from week 4-5 untill week 7-8 and I continued to have light spotting until week 9. The doctor kept telling me that if I go though week 14 and the hearbeat is strong than the pregnancy is fine. Of course All hell broke loose on Monday, july 11 when I had to run to the hospital.

But I m very interested in knowing if one of you went throught the same thing as me (early pregnancy bleeding than pPROM). 

P.S: my reason for asking is altought I beleive that we should trust our doctors, we should also know our bodies in order to be more prepare. Have a good day (or a good night....can t fall asleep:nope:)


----------



## mdjoy

I'm sorry, I never had PROM. I had a mmc at 19 weeks, my little girl died at 14 weeks, 5 weeks before I noticed anything wrong. I want to say sorry for your loss and it's really BS what the damn dr's say. Bad things do happen after the first tri, maybe it is rare but it does. Unfortunatley we are a part of that rare group. It really sucks.


----------



## angel jayvian

Hey huns I had light spotting on n off at the beginning n it stop as I got bigger ...I went to the ER twice for that reason but doctors always said everything looks fine in the s\n until 7/29/11 :( ..


----------



## threebirds

Hi, so sorry for your loss. 

My preg ended about 10 days ago after I lost all the amniotic fluid while I slept. I had an eprc a week ago.
I had quite a bit of brown spotting from wk 5/6 and on a couple of occasions light bleeding. As this was my first preg and because I was anxious I had two visits to the epu and two early scans, both times i saw & heard hb, the foetus was the right size and there was good foetal movement at the second scan (11+4). it was all over at 13 wks, and we dont know where the problem was :( 
Did you have any tests done? 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## maisiemoo

I'm really sorry for your loss xx

I experienced PROM with my daughter. My waters broke at 32 weeks and I delivered a week later. I bled on and off (more on than off) from 5-15 weeks, which was caused by SCH. I don't know whether the two are related as my daughter was also born with a serious congenital abnormality. I've never been given any solid answers.


----------



## secretbaby

(((hugs))) sorry that you to have suffered loss due to PPROM. I had a very light bleed around 13 or 14 weeks - i remember arguing with hubby about it as he thought I was over reacting - I phoned the hospital and they just said keep an eye on it and if it gets worse come in.. It didn't so I forgot about it.

I had pprom without warning at 20.1 weeks and my son was born at 27.1 gestation and lived 4 hours. My PPROM was put down to'one of those things' I didn't have an infection or Incomplete cervix - I am not in any high risk groups. I know I lost my son due to PPROM and complications from it but I have learnt to live with the fact I will never know why I had the PPROM. 

I don't mean to be insensative but feel it is relevant - I went on to have another baby and I had significant bleeding at about 7 weeks so much so we went to the EPU and were scanned, the pregnancy continued and my daughter was born at term - no PPROM infact she had to be induced (as I had extremely high bp) This based on what my consultant told me leads me to believe in my case the bleeding had nothing to do with the PPROM.


----------



## jehovahisgood

Thank you ladies so much for answering my question. I had a lot of blood test done. One when I was 10 weeks pregnant. the second when I was in the delivery room (22 weeks). It did not reveal anything altough, On friday I ve received a letter from the hospital as they want to evaluate my cervix (colposcopy) (that will be on august 18). But I had a pap smear done at 10weeks and everything was fine. Thank for giving me hope secretbaby.
By the way I m convinced (although my doctor won t agree with me), that there is always a reason for bleeding while pregnant. I won t ever take "it happens sometimes" as an answer. Lol. Good night ladies.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi there, I'm so sorry for your loss, I know it really sucks. 

I also had PPROPM and lost my twin boys at around 20wks, but had no bleeding whatsoever. I've been reading everything I can find and a few sources have linked bleeding with PPROM, but it's not always the case. It's something to do with thrombin (present in blood) acting on the membranes and possibly triggereing the break, but they don't seem to know much. I would keep questioning them, but it will be good if they can rule out IC for you - I'm hoping they can for me too, or at least test - now I know what to ask them for, thank you for sharing that. It seems to be so much of a mystery to the Obstetricians as well, but I wish someone would do more research on it as it does affect so many, even though it's still statistically rare. xxx


----------



## Aunie

I had light bleeding at 5/6 weeks, my doctor told me its common but not normal and to stop having sex for two weeks. We stopped for two months just in case! My babys heart stopped beating at 17 weeks and i had a d&e. We are still waiting on all of the blood tests to come back. I didnt know anything was wrong till we went to find out the sex and didnt see a little flutter.


----------



## NashiPear

First of all I am really sorry for your loss. I can't say I know how it feels, but I was prepared for the fact that I would lose my boy when I had pprom at 22 weeks and that was heartbreaking enough. I hope this gives you hope though! 

I just had my pprom baby at 36 weeks!! I hope that gives someone hope! I unfortunately had three risk factors for pprom. My waters broke with my firstborn 38 +2 weeks (prom) at full term and it didn't trigger the labour soon after- over 24 hours. She was a c-sec for breech.

I also bled in this pprom pregnancy on and off from weeks 4-13. I do think the main reason for my pprom in this pregnancy occurred around the 20 week mark with a rapid onset polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid). My cervix was fine and I had no infection. I was very lucky to have a hind water leak and not go into labour. My waters finally gave up the ghost completely at 36 weeks and I delivered my baby boy on Saturday. He is now at home and doing really well. 

I do know bleeding can cause pprom, but mine had stopped 9 weeks before, so I am unsure if it contributed or not. It is most likely the poly that did it. 

If you are interested in finding out more there are some great support sites on FB. I joined one while on bed rest and I learnt a lot.


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, sorry for your loss.

I lost my baby at 16 week after pprom. I had light brown bleeding at 6/7 weeks which lasted for a week. They put that down to implantation but I was always worried.

I started spotting after my dating scan at 13 weeks, but before that I had had what I now believe may have been BV, but it wasn't picked up. I had various swabs and tests, and ectropian cervix was found, but the bleeding began properly about a week before I lost the baby. I was bleeding first orange/brown (sorry if tmi) then by midweek at 15 weeks + it turned bright red and watery, which turned out to be the waters. I also had signs of infection somewhere (high white blood cell count) but no one found the source of the infection, and that was a week before I lost the baby, and before the bleeding really started. No one believed it was the waters until I was rushed to hospital in severe pain and labour began. By that point waters were going, nothing could be done, and there were clear signs of infection. Placenta showed clots. I had to take pills to speed up the process but it was very quick by then as most of waters had gone and baby had no chance, and my life was in danger due to infection.


----------



## DueSeptember

*My water broke at 23 weeks I never had any bleeding..Had my Baby girl at 24 weeks and Lost her  the same day...I want to join a support group but I have just been speaking to the Ladies here *


----------



## Mrs. October

I lost my baby due to PROM at 24 weeks. I too experienced bleeding early on in my pregnancy. It happened shortly after I had my first sonogram (I was 6 weeks along) and I was so scared I was having a miscarriage that I went straight to the ER. They did another ultrasound and baby was fine...docs told me that even if I was miscarrying there was nothing they could do so I went home, and kicked my feet up for the next week. The bleeding stopped after about a week and a half and it never happened again; but I foten think back to that and wonder if it was a sign that she was really never meant to be. I was so afraid that I was going to lose her during that time and had even in some ways resigned myself to the fact that I was gonnna miscarry that it seemed even more cruel to lose her at the end of my second trimester, when I had already breathed a sigh of relief from that miscarriage scare.


----------



## MaevesMummy

jehovahisgood said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question: I ve delivered my angel son On tuesday, July 12 2011 (the saddest day of my life), due to pPROM. I was wondering how many of you ladies who went through this (with either negative or positive outcome), were bleeding early in pregnancy.
> 
> I suddently remember that I was bleeding from week 4-5 untill week 7-8 and I continued to have light spotting until week 9. The doctor kept telling me that if I go though week 14 and the hearbeat is strong than the pregnancy is fine. Of course All hell broke loose on Monday, july 11 when I had to run to the hospital.
> 
> But I m very interested in knowing if one of you went throught the same thing as me (early pregnancy bleeding than pPROM).
> 
> P.S: my reason for asking is altought I beleive that we should trust our doctors, we should also know our bodies in order to be more prepare. Have a good day (or a good night....can t fall asleep:nope:)


Hi there,
I lost my daughter to pPROM.
It was down to bleeding. I had lots like you in early pregnancy but for several weeks before pprom i had heavy clotty bleeding. My placenta was full of clots and had come away on one side. I have since been diagnosed with Hughes syndrome. I took clexane and baby asprin in the next pregnancy.
pprom can also be caused by B. V , UTI and I?C. have you joined the pPROM support page on facebook? there is also a group called life after PPROM loss. its helpfl for me xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

